# More NDTA



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Have just gotten emailed a link to our National Agility/Obedience etc.
photos
http://dogsonshow.piczo.com/?g=1&cr=5
There are a whole lot to sift through, and there are a whole lot of small poodles there for all you toy and mini fans.
Only one Standard in Agility, mine, but there are a couple more in prizegiving photos

But here are some I have found :

This was a really cute toy, that jumps super far away from the jump









and some more of Saff









"Look at the lovely view, oh look there's Paris and Hestia!"









Hoverspoo!









And the rest of Saff I found:
http://s569.photobucket.com/albums/ss138/darktitan15/


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

LoL Love the hoverspoo! Thats great! 

That first picture is priceless, it almost looks impossible that the dog would manage to make that just from looking at the photo. Looks like she might crash into it. Of course I'm sure he/she didn't, just looks funny in the photo.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> LoL Love the hoverspoo! Thats great!
> 
> That first picture is priceless, it almost looks impossible that the dog would manage to make that just from looking at the photo. Looks like she might crash into it. Of course I'm sure he/she didn't, just looks funny in the photo.


Yeah, the wee fella made every single jump!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I love pictures of dogs taking jumps like that, they look like they are flying  I guess in that little one's case he kind of was Hahaha


----------

